# trespasing on private land



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

it should be legal to shoot trespassers on site

Warning if you tresspass and your caught you will be shot on site 
no questions asked senate bill 890345


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ya know something 100 years ago people were not commonly shot for trespassing not even a 1000 years ago. That kind of talk can get you in trouble, people tend not to like someone talking of shooting people.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I detect a troll...


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

I dont even own any private land


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

It should be legal to shoot below the waist, no vital organs, just extreme loss of blood, shoot 'em in the butt like Forrest Gump! :sniper:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> I detect a troll...


I agree.

Check out some of his other posts, just a bunch of non-sense.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

This userame has used up valuable server space, please delete.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeh it's hard to remember and some don't know ammo and ranger are still children and not yet responsible for what they say. I suppose they have to learn communication skills somewhere though.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

If you shoot below the waist and hit the femoral artery, that person will not be alive to have the cuffs slapped on em. I'd be careful about shooting folks, Crooks or not.


----------

